# Xbox fault



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

I forgot completly about it until just now but i have the ring of death when i turn my xbox on for those that do not know what that means, basically screwed lol. Well i was wondering has anyone else had this problem because you can supposely ring microsoft (Xbox) and they will replace your old one at no extra charge. 
So if anyone has done this anything i will need to know beforehand?


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Max-T said:


> I forgot completly about it until just now but i have the ring of death when i turn my xbox on for those that do not know what that means, basically screwed lol. Well i was wondering has anyone else had this problem because you can supposely ring microsoft (Xbox) and they will replace your old one at no extra charge.
> So if anyone has done this anything i will need to know beforehand?


Ring MS, they will ask you for the serial number of the machine, they will then e-mail you the appropriate labels and bar code thingymebobs for the courier to collect and set a date for collection from you. Mine was collected and returned within 8 days fully repaired and never had a problem since. :thumb:

BTW, all they want is the console, no leads or hard drive


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Mark J said:


> Ring MS, they will ask you for the serial number of the machine, they will then e-mail you the appropriate labels and bar code thingymebobs for the courier to collect and set a date for collection from you. Mine was collected and returned within 8 days fully repaired and never had a problem since. :thumb:
> 
> BTW, all they want is the console, no leads or hard drive


Thanks alot :thumb:


----------

